# SRAM Apex Crank Compatibilty



## Chuckstyl5 (May 21, 2011)

I have a 2011 Cannondale Synapse Carbon 6 with SRAM Apex ... I was wondering what cranksets are available for this bike? It was a powerspline w/ BB30 adapter. So I take it that a regular BB30 will not fit. Will a GXP fit?? Any suggestions would be great!!! Thanks


----------



## Turtle Torque (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey Chuck. I just ordered a SRAM Force crankset with BB30 bearings and will be here Wed . I googled BB30 cranks and several cranks came up. The SRAM force included BB30 so I suspect other cranks might come with BB30 bearings as well. Dont know if GXP will fit. Other more seasoned riders will give you a better answer.

P.S I have the exact same model, size and color. it's a great bike.


----------



## Chuckstyl5 (May 21, 2011)

I have a force crank too - but the only way to put that in is press the old bottom bracket out or cut it out --- this is because the apex doesn't use a true BB30 bracket - that's why I wanted to see any other suggestions


----------



## Turtle Torque (Jun 13, 2011)

I asked the same Q to my LBS and they said it was a true BB30 and they will remove the adapter, so I'm letting My LBS will install it for me. Dont want to take a chance muckin something up.


----------



## snajper69 (Jun 22, 2011)

You just have to remove pressed in adapter.


----------

